# sleeves



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Does anyone have (or know where to get, I mean) a sleeve for lefties? 

Not an "ambi" sleeve, which are everywhere.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Did you try Ray Allen?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Did you try Ray Allen?


No. I just googled.


I will, thanks.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Pierre I'm sure makes them give him a call. Can-Am Training supplies .. 1 (877)-473-k9k9 (5959) toll free anywhere in N/A


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> Pierre I'm sure makes them give him a call. Can-Am Training supplies .. 1 (877)-473-k9k9 (5959) toll free anywhere in N/A


I did, but I get voice mail. I was kinda hoping to get an immediate "yes" and a price. But yes, I'll leave a message.

Thanks, all!


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Connie:

Lots of places you can get a sleeve. What brand are you looking for? I was in the market for a right handed sleeve, did not want to pay $150+ for a right handed sleeve I was only going to use once in a while. Bought myself a Bende right handed sleeve. I like it alot, so do the other helpers..LOL

try this site free shipping on $100 or more...

http://www.itbitez.net/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ah! Found Schweikert at allK-9.com.

Thank you, folks.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> No. I just googled.
> 
> 
> I will, thanks.


You could also try Jim Hill from the Greater Philadelhia Schutzhund Club. He deals with a company that makes the Beglian Arm sleeve. Super fast and light weight. I an't find his number as it has been 10+/- years. I think his company is Wyndmoor Kennels???


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Does anyone have (or know where to get, I mean) a sleeve for lefties?
> 
> Not an "ambi" sleeve, which are everywhere.


You might try Harddog as well. I like their stuff. 

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow, THANKS, all.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

maybe just for price comparison, this Co. ships anywhere and are prompt, they answer their phones too.

http://dogsportgear.com/bite_bar_trial_sleeves.htm


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> ... this Co. ships anywhere and are prompt, they answer their phones too.
> 
> http://dogsportgear.com/bite_bar_trial_sleeves.htm


Same price, too!

Thanks!


----------



## Mike charatin (Apr 9, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Ah! Found Schweikert at allK-9.com.
> 
> Thank you, folks.


If you like scheweikert check kraftwerk k9 .com there prices used to be pretty good. I am going to try allk-9.com to compare. Thanks.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

dogsportgear and allk-9.com sell all the same stuff. Ralph Giby at Dogsportgear.com is a very nice person and has excellant customer service. Another place is bill forbes at www.fullgripgear.com

Lots of good places for sleeves it just depends on the brand you what....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I like those guys too, Gerry. They have their act together plus real personable. They know their product line.


----------

